# Thunderbolt storage solution



## oneminimax (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi everybody, here si my first post on the forum.

I'm in need of a storage solution. I'm working on a Mac (with no usb 3.0) so the thunderbolt is the best option right now.

I'm looking at either the Drobo Mini that I would have to put hard drive in it or at a western digital duo thunderbolt. Is anyone had experiences with these products? Any comment or suggestions of other products would be very much appreciated.

Thanks to all.


----------



## Designer (Jan 15, 2014)

When I back up my photographs I use the old-timey USB2.0, and it only takes about half an hour.  Maybe you have more data to transfer.


----------



## oneminimax (Jan 15, 2014)

Designer said:


> When I back up my photographs I use the old-timey USB2.0, and it only takes about half an hour.  Maybe you have more data to transfer.



Actually it's not only for backups but also for working. The hard drive in my MacBook is pretty small. Right now I'm via USB 2.0, and when I'm looking through my pictures on the external drive, it's very slow.


----------



## Designer (Jan 15, 2014)

There are some on-line purveyors of external drives.  Here's one:

Apple Mac Pro Hard Drives ? Up to 4.0TB per Bay & External Options too! Serial ATA Internal & eSATA External Options

OWC is "Other World Computing"  I have purchased memory from this company.


----------



## oneminimax (Feb 4, 2014)

Finally I went for a NAS (Network Attached Storage) from LaCie, an empty 5big pro NAS with 2x 3TB Western Digital Red HD. This one can be expanded to 5 drives, so space won't be an issue for a very long time. I'm very impressed how everything goes smoothly with this setup, specially when I'm wired to my network, but it's still good when I'm just connected on the Wi-Fi.

Plus it is super nice for all the other media like music and video to be available on the Network at any time.

If you have any question on this setup, please ask.


----------



## chuasam (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm looking to get the LaCie 5big 10tb. Does anyone else have experience with that 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hamlet (Jul 28, 2014)

I just buy more internal and external 3tb drives for $100 each, the external ones come in usb 3. Next step is to just share everything across your network so all your computers at home can access it.


----------



## chuasam (Jul 29, 2014)

USB 3 is a mite slow for what I would prefer. Thunderbolt is lovely.


----------

